# Finck's Golden Cavendish



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I never would of discovered this blend if it wasn't for a death in the family of an avid pipe smoker. I was willed nearly two pounds of this stuff seeing that I was the only other pipe smoker in the family. Of course they didn't give me any of his old pipes but in the end they may of given me something even better. My new favorite everyday blend.

I have previously ordered and smoked two other Finck blends. They were pretty enjoyable but nothing terribly outstanding. I had no high expectations on this blend particularly because I usually avoid any tobacco with the word Cavendish in it's name but this is an all brown cavendish without the black stuff that I usually dread.

The aroma in the pouch is to my nose primarily sweet Virginia. Quite nice. Upon lighting I was taken aback by how good this stuff tastes. I taste mostly sweet Virginias with the Burley poking it's head out every now and again with a little butteriness. The sweetness here just seems natural but if you tell me that there is a casing or sweetener added I will believe you. Frankly I don't care, it just tastes so yummy. The Burley seems to help tame the Virginias with virtually no tongue tingle unless you get super aggressive with your puffing.There is some nicotine here but certainly not enough for those of you who need a good buzz with their smoke. I do not.

As good as this stuff tastes it smells even better. I don't want to mislead anybody with my impressions of the aroma but let's say it is just to die for.
Sitting back, puffing this slowly and exhaling out my nose is pure Nirvana.
I can smoke bowl after bowl of this stuff and not get bored.

I am not going to tell you that this is the best blend to ever come down the pike. It's not going to replace your Pease and Gawith blends but If you are budget conscience like me , smoke a lot daily, and need or want a inexpensive , simple , tasty blend that still tastes of tobacco , never bores or bites than I hardily recommend Finck's Golden Cavendish. For the aromatic smoker that would like to experience the taste of real tobacco or a change of pace for the heavy English crowd, I believe this can be enjoyed by all. Hey ,I used to be a Latakia junkie and now smoke mostly Virginias, Burleys or some combination of the two but I have never had a blend that I enjoyed more.

This is one of their House Blends , made for them I believe by Stokkebye.
At $18.95 per pound this is my nominee for best pipe tobacco value in the land. What do you have to lose? If you don't like it than just send the rest to me. I'll even pay for the shipping. Isn't that big of me?


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack:
Now that you have my undivided attention,just exactly where can I get my hands on some of this wonderous blend. 

Mike


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

finckcigarcompany.com It's in the bulk pipe tobacco section. It's one of their House Blends. $18.95/lb + shipping. Make sure it's the one that comes in the 1lb. bag and not the one in the 14oz. Trust me you will like this. I'm not a aromatic smoker for the most part. I consider this blend a semi-aromatic. The topping seems to be mainly a little sweetener added possibly but it still tastes and smells of good tobacco. I can honestly smoke bowl after bowl of this stuff and still be looking for more. I have other blends that cost way more that I don't enjoy half as much as Finck's Golden Cavendish.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Also Mike, they are in I believe San Antonio Texas. Which is a lot closer to you in Arkansas than me here in Jersey. No-Duh! Yes I figured that out all be myself.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

SailorJack said:


> Also Mike, they are in I believe San Antonio Texas. Which is a lot closer to you in Arkansas than me here in Jersey. No-Duh! Yes I figured that out all be myself.


 Jack:
I beleive that you are correct on the location. I'm from Texas. Far West Texas,Fort Davis area. Moved to Arkansas a few years ago. How far are you from Bricktown,NJ?

Mike


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm only about 15 mins. from Bricktown. My brother-in-law and family live there.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

SailorJack said:


> I'm only about 15 mins. from Bricktown. My brother-in-law and family live there.


 Jack:
Short version of a long story: Summer 1968 working ER in Little Rock,Ar. took care of a couple from Bricktown involved in a MVA. Mr&Mrs Ceasar. Extremely small world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

SailorJack sent me a generous sample of this blend along with several others. I've got to say this is one of the most enjoyable tobaccos I've smoked in quite sometime Great tobacco taste only ever so slighty sweet.
I would highly recommend Finck's Golden Cavendish. At 18.95/lb it's a real bargin. Thats about $1.18 an ounce. Once again many thanks SailorJack.

Mike:tu

I've ordered 2lbs to smoke and additional 2lbs to age.


----------

